# What is CCMatrix and why you need it!



## dfhagai (Jun 13, 2018)

Special thanks to Evil Dragon & Andreas for the kind help and tips!

*Important Notice: *if you've downloaded a previous version of CCMatrix, please replace it with the latest (it's bug fixed and ironed out).


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 14, 2018)

It's downloaded into the correct folder but when I use the KSP the preset is there under "user" but the drop down menu doesn't come down. Nothing. Windows 10 Cubase 8.


----------



## dfhagai (Jun 14, 2018)

Why don't you try downloading the text version from my site and compile it?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 14, 2018)

dfhagai said:


> Why don't you try downloading the text version from my site and compile it?



Thanks so much for the quick reply! I have no idea what you mean by compile (forgive me).


----------



## dfhagai (Jun 14, 2018)

Follow these Instructions:


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 14, 2018)

dfhagai said:


> Follow these Instructions:



Thanks so much!


----------

